# need support



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

i'm new here an wanted to know if anyone is like me. i fear goiny out to quiet public because my stomach gases up and gets noisy and sometimes i get diarrea. someone please talk to me


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I am just like you! I am 25 and fel like my life will never be the same. I almost never go out, can't enjoy places with my boyfriend and just sick of being sick. The best thing I have is my pysd. The psychotheraphy is very benifical to maintaing a normal outlook. Don't feel alone there are losts of us out there. Try to explain something to your close & understanding freinds and see if that helps. This IBS sure is a pain in my a$$!







hang in there.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks for responding. i take wellbutrin XL 450 mg. in the morning and Librax 4 times a day and it is starting to help me


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

what do you do for this problem? isn't it hard to say you don't want to go when you really want to, or just make up some excuse, it is for me


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Have you tried Imodium when it's something you really want to do? It could stop the gurgling for you and give you the comfort of knowing there won't be diarhea. Sometimes you pay for it the next day though, so plan accordingly. Don't give up going out entirely, you could have a really good time and be surprised that your symptoms stayed under control. If you allow yourself to become homebound, it'll get harder and harder to venture out.


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I also take wellbutrin XL and I found it changed my life! I know this is a hard thing to deal with but we are here to help, hang in there.


----------

